# TAC Tech



## o0nephsbirth0o (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok so im pretty new to the boards here and I enjoy to see customers and tech's (along with old school head's) beat around the bush and get info straight on what's what in directv land. (the only land i know so thats what ill refer too...sorry dish >.<)

BUT i just kinda sorta wanted to shout about the fact that I got picked for the Tech Advisory Council for directv in the Eastern/Central region...im kinda stoked! :lol: I dont expect people to reply cause they might think its too haughty to say something like this on a forum im new too...and its not being haughty...just excited!!

just wanted to share the love ...if thats cool with you all!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So, what is your experience and what is your duty now ?


----------



## More_cowbell (Nov 30, 2011)

Quite the honor to be picked for the TAC.


----------



## o0nephsbirth0o (Nov 5, 2011)

Well as far as experience on a council of any kind...not directly but indirectly...

as far as duties now...to grasp the challanges and/or struggles of the tech's in the field weither it be for work or personal, and bring it to a table amongst 19 other techs from the country to better improve the quality of life for Directv techs...in a nutshell anyway...

and thx btw...I feel honored and most humble for all this...kinda blowing my mind actually...


----------



## More_cowbell (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you going to the meeting in Jan?


----------



## Simmerman (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats........ Are you a service tech or an install tech? There are different considerations for both jobs even though they are similar. Hopefuly there are both on the council. 

My biggest beefs..... Stop cheating install techs on drive time and make the pay for custom work and wallfishes what they used to be..... Yes Im still an install tech. When I cant handle installs anymore I will become a service tech or supervisor! 

Just kidding service techs and supervisors.

Good luck. You could have a major impact on techs out there.


----------



## More_cowbell (Nov 30, 2011)

you wrote - "My biggest beefs..... Stop cheating install techs on drive time and make the pay for custom work and wallfishes what they used to be....."

Are you not getting paid for drive time or custom work/wall fishing? Is it a reduced rate?


----------



## o0nephsbirth0o (Nov 5, 2011)

@More_Cowbell- yes i am attending the meeting in Jan...its our first off site meeting and ironically its the first time we will be talking at all with each other lol...

@Simmerman-i so understand about drive time...but its my view that for my family...i go where to work is and dont complain about drive time. Although this new dynamic dispatch will supposedly fix all that...we shall see 

although if any other tech's have anything they think could be good ideas about improving the quality of life for you all...hit me up on the forums...ill listen, discuss, and ponder with you! 

p.s. im an install tech


----------



## More_cowbell (Nov 30, 2011)

I too will be there o0nephsbirth0o. 
I can assume that with the arrival and departure times we are flying in & out, we will only meet on the 11th.
Looking forward to meeting all of the council members.
Safe travels and see you there.


----------

